# Weird nighttime stomach gurgling



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

For the last three nights, I have had very strange noises coming out of my body. It is a gurgling noise that sounds and feels like it is in the top portion of my stomach. It's not a low intestinal rumble like gas...just a somewhat high-pitched squeaky gurgle. I'd say it's happening every 20-30 seconds for a couple of hours every night after I get in bed. It doesn't hurt, it's just so loud, it's keepeing Hubby and me awake. Any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2007)

Gas-X.

Most drug stores and pharmacies will have it.

.....Alan.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Sounds like a hiatal hernia. Do you get heartburn a lot?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Sounds like a hiatal hernia. Do you get heartburn a lot?


Nope. I've never had heartburn. Thanks for the suggestion, though.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

It's called gittin' old..


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

12vman said:


> It's called gittin' old..


Hey, Turkey...I know where you live. Well, sorta!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

mammabooh said:


> Hey, Turkey...I know where you live. Well, sorta!


HeHe.. And your welcome anytime..  

When I eat veggies before bedtime, I get some activity going on down there. Lots of rumbling and gas. Especially leafy things like salad. Cabbage is the worst!
~Don


----------

